# Yorktown Pier



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Went fishing at Yorktown Pier this last Tuesday Morning. Had a friend and his granddaughter fish with me. We caught a few small croaker. The Granddaughter did hook into a nice croaker. 2 lbs 4 oz, She has only been fishing a few times but looks forward to our weekly fishing trip when we can go. Here is a picture.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice croaker, almost citation size.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

I fished the Jetties at the other end of Yorktown beach Monday night and caught ZIP but crabs. First time ever skunked at Yorktown in dozens of trips. I usually catch at least one spot, baby croaker, or something. 

But, since I _finally_ got my 13 year old son interested in fishing and willing to leave the computer for a few hours, we hit the jetty again today on the incoming evening tide. 

Croakers were very cooperative. Landed three fish in the size class pictured--all thick roe bearing females-- and a 6-8 smaller croakahz plus a sea robin. Lotta fun.

When the croakers are that big, they are worth filleting and flipping on the pan, which I did. Otherwise, I usually throw them back. 

Once in a while, a few breaded filets and my wine of choice (Guiness Stout) really hit the spot.

Talked to another angler in the parking lot with six decent croakers and a few decent size spot in a bucket.

Great way to kill a few evening hours.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree when one can get several croakers that size it is worth fileting and cooking. I chum the others. Anyway I am looking forward to fishing that area some more. I must try some other area's around yorktown. I wonder how the fishing is in that park on one of the points east of the fishing pier.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

> I wonder how the fishing is in that park on one of the points east of the fishing pier.


The guy I met in the parking lot was talking about that beach, if that is the one accessible by path at the end of the road past the Riverwalk. I never went down that far but he said it was good (and quiet).

Let me know if you want to hit it after the Labor Day crowds and I'll meet ya over there. I'm available most days and evenings.

Weekday evenings it's quite nice on the rocks upriver from the bridge. Usually only two or three people at most fishing and not much beach traffic.


If I can hook up with a coupla three four 2+ pound croakers, I'll have enough fish meat to make up a nice pot of the Croaker and Corn Chowder recipe I read! I guess I keep 2 or 3 per 100 caught but the nice thick ones I've been reeling in this week are worth it.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I am not sure where you are talking about but I will go up there and look around some. I do believe we can get together and fish some up there . I am retired and I can fish most anytime. Unless the honey do projects keep me home. I also am tied up on Fridays and Saturdays most of the time. 
I will be fishing yorktown pier on sunday morning. I have a friend who will be there around 10:30 am. I plan on being there early in the morning and fish all morning.
Never thought about this weekend being crowded. Could make this weekend a rough time to fish. Will see.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Fished the pier this morning, Weather was great. Caught four small croakers and watch a couple beside me catch a few croaker and spot. Maybe next time I shall do better. I wil try a different area of the pier. Win or lose it still is a great day.


----------

